# some beginner projects



## bedwards (Dec 7, 2011)

Here are some pics of my beginner projects. in order, brass hammers, 2 tool height gauges, hold downs made from thick wall pipe. I will try to figure out how to post a VFD install I did next.

 Thanks for looking

BE


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 7, 2011)

You did a good job on those, I need to make some of those hold downs. I've had the pipe for a year or so.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 7, 2011)

Rickabilly said:


> Hello,
> Is that design of clamp something you came up with yourself? It is certainly a new one on me, how well do they work?
> 
> Best Regards
> Rick



Rick those have been around a long time.

Paul


----------



## bedwards (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, that idea (for the clamps) came from the web. Its thick walled black pipe waste that came from a building at work. I turned the outside smooth and then bored it inside just enough to clean the rust out. I cut rings out the width I needed and then cut them in half with the band saw. I slotted them with a end mill. I made 6 of them but really messed the first one up. 
The clamps hold really well. You would be surprised how tight you can crank them in. 


be


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 8, 2011)

I've made some out of drops off a job that were P80 (41440 HT) they were pretty stout. A bit thicker than those, about 5/8" wall IIRC.


----------



## donthack (Dec 25, 2011)

Great pics! Will be hunting through the industrial plumbers scrap bins. Recently added a millrite to my basement shop. Got the mill but no tooling, at least it is a r8 spindle. So the clamps will be a great starting point for recutting my teeth.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Dec 31, 2011)

Perfect! These are a great place for me to start!


----------



## cjsamples (Jan 2, 2012)

Rickabilly said:


> Might Be
> 
> .... I put some Phosphoric acid in them and they are the best thing ever for cleaning rust stains off of anything that was bright and needs to be again, the scotch bright polishes as the phos acid eats the rust and the part is left with Iron Phosphate in the old rust pits which prevents further rusting.
> 
> ...


 Rick,
 Can you please tell us more about the brush? trying to figure out where you get the acid from. Sounds like a good idea as everything in my shop tries to rust.

Chris


----------



## HSS (Jan 2, 2012)

ScubaSteve, if you want more projects, check out some of these.
http://homepage3.nifty.com/amigos/index-e.html

Pat


----------

